# Another soon to be nine finger woodworker



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This project is actually pretty neat, another take on the saturated wood to make it more elastic. 



His safety practices are likely to cause him trouble in the not too distant future!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

That is much better than a nail stuck in the wood!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It was really hard to watch the table saw sequence.


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

Being new to wood working, what would be a good way to safely cut the block on the table saw? I haven't needed to cut something that small but I'm sure the time will come.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

A crosscut sled with hold downs or a microjig gripper. Dont ever do that. This guy could be the next 5 finger woodworker. Even worse, you catch the cut the wrong way on your wrist, and youll bleed out before help gets there. Another thing to consider, hope you have a cell on you, because nobody is going to hear you yelling for help over a table saw and dust collector. Im not trying to be morbid or paranoid but I am overkill with safety, I just cant help it.


----------



## MrGoodCat (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll have a grr-ripper this week. Would that work in that situation?


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah that dude is an idiot


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Id take a sled over a gripper, but a gripper over nothing. You can add a spacing block to the gripper which would help a lot. Personally I still wouldnt make that cut even with a gripper. Sled with hold downs and my hands no where near the blade, or dont do the cut is my advice.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

